# Chinese ATV's, got one???



## longbowdave1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with buying the Chinese Atv's, I was looking for an inexpensive 4 wheeler for my son to trail ride with. Not going to haul deer or do work with it, just 2wd for trail riding.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Firescooby (Dec 14, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> Anybody have any experience with buying the Chinese Atv's, I was looking for an inexpensive 4 wheeler for my son to trail ride with. Not going to haul deer or do work with it, just 2wd for trail riding.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.



I havent bought one, but several of my friends have. Each and EVERY one of them had numerous problems. One bought his from Pep Boys for his son on Christmas. I think he said it ran for about 30-45 minutes and there was a problem with one of the fuel lines/fittings. He ended up taking it back and getting a new one. Had to take that one back within a week. He did that one more time before getting his money back.

Honestly, I'd spend a little more and get a nice used one before I'd take a chance for my child.


----------



## jcountry (Dec 14, 2011)

These guys didn't like theirs much...

China is awful.  It epitomizes the very worst about communism and capitalism at the same time.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, That's not good at all!

 Thanks for the input! Knew you boys would come through for me.


----------



## holler tree (Dec 14, 2011)

i bought my son one when he was 3 1/2-4 yrs old they are junk and very dangerous you get what you pay for. the top came off the carb. with my son riding his which put it in wide open trottle luckily we were on a dirt rd and I was riding with him. I had to run him down and hit the kill switch. this was when it was brand new so for those of you that have them take the time to make sure everything is tight and that your kids know how to shut it off in an emergency. as for the junk comment they start falling apart after a short period of time. you are better off finding and older used one with a good namebrand.


----------



## btt202 (Dec 14, 2011)

I got 2 of them  125 cc for two of my sons for Christmas. They lasted about two weeks which was about 3 tanks of Gas. They now in a landfill some where !!!!!!!!!


----------



## revrandyf (Dec 14, 2011)

I bought one for my son and every time he rode it I had to work on it or get someone else to work on it.  Finally sold it and got a real ATV (Yamaha)....my recommendation; even though the price looks good, stay far away....


----------



## camodano (Dec 14, 2011)

every one is telling you the truth i bought two i think the name of them were xingfu. they were 90's i paid 1200.00 for both of them and a year after sitting in the garage i sold one for 150.00 and give him the other for parts. it is hard to find parts for them. spend a couple of more georges and get him a good used honda. he will pass it down. good luck and merry christmas to you and your family.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses guys. I have a yamaha grizzly 600 that I use for myself, may have to go quality used model for him too.


----------



## coltday (Dec 14, 2011)

Find a good used Honda Recon 250 foot shift. You can get them fairly cheap and man, them things are tough.


----------



## DrewDennis (Dec 15, 2011)

If you find a Chinese with the Honda GY06 motor you are in good shape. My son has one and it runs great. Parts are easy to find both stock and performance. 90% of the chassis parts are shared among all the Chinese models.


----------



## runswithbeer (Nov 12, 2012)

I've had Tao Tao 110 panther,  it's 5 years old. The only issue is the battery.  Fixed it with a tender jr.  Been thru 2 kids and still running


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 12, 2012)

Bought two of them and they are JUNK.  I think I sold them for next to nothing compared to what they cost new.   I could work on them and you had better know how because you WILL  be workin on them..  I got tired of tighting everythink so I started welding up things when they would come loose.


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought Kazuma 90 for my son for $100.00 from another guy about 8 months ago. It's actually in the shop right now. This would be the second time in 8 months. He is getting too big for it. I am gonna get it running, sell it, and get him a name brand 125. They ain't worth a flip.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 16, 2012)

Check out Kemco 150 ATV, Kemco makes Artic Cat engines from 350cc down.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 17, 2012)

coltday said:


> Find a good used Honda Recon 250 foot shift. You can get them fairly cheap and man, them things are tough.



X2 X3 X4 etc.... these are great starter fourwheelers and trail riders. they will last forever


----------



## camodano (Dec 4, 2012)

bought two one year i think they were called xingfu they lasted about a year could not find parts and no one worked on them sold both of them for 150.00


----------



## drycreekboy (Jan 17, 2013)

go with the recon i got one in middle school and as i got older i added a lift and huge mudders in the back bored jetted and piped it..it would hang with 4 wheel drives...i dont have it anymore before i started college i got a 420 but i wish i still had the 250


----------



## Teufelshund (Feb 7, 2013)

Bought 90cc Yerfdogs back in 2004, rubber hoses dry rotted, batteries not charging, quickstart broke off, fuel leaks, unpredictable electric starts, paint flaking, painted metal parts rusted underneath coating. etc etc. theyre fun when they run but a problem when they don't. If you can save the money for a brand name you might just save you a lot of headaches and frustration.


----------



## Sheila24 (Mar 26, 2013)

Buy a Honda, it will last forever with just normal maintenance and normal riding!


----------



## thomasr (Mar 27, 2013)

I bought one...a 90cc for my son.  Every hour of riding required 1.5 hours of maintenance and jerry-rigging of parts.  Never again.  Save yourself the headache and spend a few more bucks up front and get a name brand unit.  With the reputation the Chinese stuff  obviously have, when he outgrows it you will be able to get a bigger chunk of money for it in the end.


----------

